# This Is The Year Of The Pittsburgh Penguins



## ruffrider (Apr 15, 2013)

I believe the Pens are going to take the cup back to Pittsburgh this year. Since the recent trades were we picked up Jarome Iginla, Brenden Morrow etc the Penguins have been going hard we got 64 points and recently clenched the division. If our key players like Malkin and Letang keep it up we should have no problem matching up against Chicago or Anaheim if that time comes. Whoop-whoop

Who do you guys what to take the cup?


----------



## Lenny Scroggins (Apr 15, 2013)

GO Blackhawks!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruffrider (Apr 15, 2013)

Lenny Scroggins said:


> GO Blackhawks!!!!!!!!


Ahh I Blackhawks fan I see, my dads one as well. I have to disagree tho GO PENS GO!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 15, 2013)

ruffrider said:


> Ahh I Blackhawks fan I see, my dads one as well. I have to disagree tho GO PENS GO!


How fitting it would be to eliminate yet another team from Pennsylvania for another Cup...

Go Hawks!


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Apr 28, 2013)

Bruins are my team, and I think they've got a decent shot if they can keep from chokin out leads like last night against the Caps. 

Just by location I wouldn't mind seeing the Sharks do well, even though I don't really know if they can hang with the big boys when it gets down to it. 

Far as the Pens go though...I've got family in PA, the majority of whom are Pittsburgh fans. So i'd be dealing with a little too much grief round the holidays if they actually did it.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 30, 2013)

_*go leafs gooo!*_


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 2, 2013)

Hmm... who do I want to see in the finals? 
SH420


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hope to see Pitt this month.

Go Hawks!


----------

